# A '32 Ford and a '37 chevy



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

The Ford is a Revell kit. 











The '37 Chevy stocker is an AMT/Ertl kit. Funny thing on this, the side panel on the box that shows the car from the rear has a Plymouth decal above the rear window. Somewhat of a pain to build as the chassis is many, many pieces, and as hard as I tried, it ended up a little out of square.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work there Dad !! 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

YUP, gotta agree, fine models there ! Makes me wanna run out & see "American Grafitti" or somethin' !! Or take one for a spin.


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks guys! I used to build model cars all the time when I was between 11 and 14 years old. A friend got me back into it 2 years ago and I'm just lovin' it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^It's amazing what a few years can do to your perspective and skills, isn't it?

Great work!


----------

